# Delta 2 RBA Head now available at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/2/15)

The RBA Head for our Delta 2 Subtanks are here people.
This kit allows you to build your own coil on the Delta II Atomizer.

​
Includes:
1x Delta II RBA Coil Head
2x Organic Cotton
1x Kanthal
1x Preinstalled Coil (1.0 Ohm)
2x Screws
1x Screwdriver








Get the Delta 2 Subtank here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/delta-2-joytech

Add the RBA Head to your order here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/delta-2-rba-head


----------

